# Tornillos con PCB ARES. Circuito Impreso.



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Buenas.

¿Cómo se pone o dónde está los tornillos para ponerlos en la PCB con ARES?

Suelen ser 4 tornillos que se pone en el PCB una vez acabado para trabar la placa o circuito impreso.

Hasta otra.


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Este es el circuito.


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Creo que no hay una opción específica para eso, yo siempre lo hago como lo hiciste tú, poniendo un pad grandote en las esquinas...  

Si alguien más sabe de esto que lo diga sería de mucha utilidad...


----------



## godlc (Oct 21, 2009)

hey, yo tambien quiero saber jajaja

hola amigos la solucion fue un poco dura pero es una bobada.

-vamos elejimos el pad de el tamaño adecuado.
-de layer elejimos *DRILL HOLE* y listo agujero al instante .


----------

